# Foot powered bowl lathe vs electric which is faster?



## robin wood (Oct 12, 2007)

Just a bit of fun we had last weekend hope you enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDgIGzw4VtA


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Robin, let me be the first to welcome you. Oddly enough I have already linked one of your videos here. I am happy you joined, keep us posted on your work. I notice you did not put your website link in your profile (I have it bookmarked anyway :icon_smile, I think it would be of some interest to others here. We have many turners...not so many like you though :shifty:.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Robin you won that one. Very impressive. Mike would not have stopped when he did unless the bowl popped off the chuck like it idid. And your bowl obviously had a more impressive cross section.

Welcome and please post proliferately! :thumbsup:

Gonna move this to the woodturning section.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Robin This is really great. I've admired your work for years and I frequently demonstrate on the pole lathe . I could easily make a bowl in about a day. I'm much better at spindles. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm a little late with a welcome, but we are glad you are here!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Great to have you here Robin... and great video. That lathe you have is awesome. I'd like to see more pictures of it.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome Robin...nice work with the lathe!


----------



## robin wood (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys, glad you enjoyed it, I think you can tell from the video we had fun too.


----------

